# Need opinions!



## Greg (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm trying to design a new logo for AlpineZone.com and need some feedback. Please have a look at this thread:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=696

Thanks!


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2003)

Thanks to all that have helped design the new logo! Here is it:


----------

